
Our Billionaire Philanthropists - jlees
http://www.theawl.com/2012/06/our-billionaire-philanthropists
======
tzs
If by any chance the owner of that site happens to come here and read
comments, I have a question. I am reading on an iPad, and so your site decided
to give me a special version.

I accidentally hit the arrow in the upper left corner that goes to a directory
page for the site. HOW THE FUCK DO I GET BACK TO THE GODDAMNED ARTICLE? Your
special iPad interface makes the back button do nothing, and there is no
evident substitute provided by your special interface.

